# PC mit Laptop-Monitor laufen lassen



## DarkMo (5. Februar 2013)

Huhu, meine Freundin hat ein Anliegen ^^

Sie hat nen kleinen Laptop und nen alten PC. Nu möcht sie gern mal wieder Sims2 zocken, das läuft aber wohl aufm PC besser. Nur hat das Teil ne Röhre als Monitor und sie mag die ned laufend umherschleppen. Nu fragte sie mich, ob man den Laptopmonitor nich an den PC anschließen kann. Also halt den PC laufen lassen und die Anzeige erfolgt über den Monitor vom Lappy. Geht das? Wenn ja wie? Hauptprob dürfte sein, dass der PC nur D-Sub oder wies hieß (Analog halt) und DVI hat, der Lappy aber HDMI. Was mir noch auf die Schnelle einfallen würde: Remote Desktop. Aber das laggt glaube zu sehr oder?

Naja, würde mich über Ideen und Ratschläge freuen


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Februar 2013)

Sims auf dem Laptop installieren?


----------



## DarkMo (5. Februar 2013)

Is ja, nur meint sie, läuft das aufm Lappy eben nich so dolle wie aufm PC. Daher kam sie ja erst auf die Idee ^^


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

also ich würde sagen.. geht net  ich hab noch nie nen video eingang am laptop gesehn wenn es doch geht... belehrt mich doch bitte! 
ne andere sache... warum nicht nen günstigen gebrauchten monitor kaufen?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Februar 2013)

eben das meinte ich zu ihr auch, aber ich bild mir ein, letztens irgendwo sowas gesehn zu haben, wo auch einer den lappy als monitor nutzte. vllt aber auch nur verglotzt. geld für neuanschaffungen is ned da :/


----------



## Moredread (6. Februar 2013)

xlacherx schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen.. geht net  ich hab noch nie nen video eingang am laptop gesehn wenn es doch geht... belehrt mich doch bitte!


 Doch, sowas gibt es bei einigen Notebooks, bspw. bei Alienware:

Dell Alienware M18x 46,7 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

...gibt auch günstigere Modelle die das können, das hier war das erste, was google mir ausgespuckt hat ^^

@Darkmo: Die einzige Variante, die ich kenne, ist relativ tricky und setzt voraus, dass das Notebook einen Express-Card-Slot besitzt und Optimus beherrscht. In dem Falle kann man mittels eines Adapter Notebook und PC-GraKa koppeln. Die Grafik wird dann auf der GraKa des PCs berechnet und zurück ins Notebook geschickt. Kostet allerdings Performance (Express Cards unterstützen nur 2x oder 4x), da die Daten auf der eh zu schmalbandigen Verbindung hin- und wieder zurück läuft. Schließt man einen externen Monitor an, läuft es daher schneller. Allerdings dürfte der Preis für die Kopplung so auf Höhe eines externen Monitors liegen.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch ein paar ziemlich radikale Ideen... aber die behalte ich lieber für mich (ich will ja nicht, das noch was kaputt geht). Technisch gesehen ist das ganze gar nicht so schwer, die Frage ist nur, wie sehr die der Gedanke gefällt, Dein Notebook auseinanderzuschrauben und ein paar Löcher reinzusägen um das Ziel zu erreichen


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2013)

die andere frage ist... der pc muss ja schon aufgebaut sein + röhre... warum nicht einfach daran zocken?


----------



## DarkMo (7. Februar 2013)

Alles sehr eng und mein dicker orsch wäre im weg - ausserdem könnt sie dann ned nebenher in die röhre guggen und aufm sofa rumschnulzen  desweiteren würd mir glaub das geskype aufn sack gehn 

naja, ich schreib die idee mal ab. danke für eure hilfe  habs mir ja fast schon gedacht gehabt ^^


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2013)

frauen haben problem  

ich würde meiner einfach sagen " geht net! kauf nen neuen oder lass es " xD


----------

